# The 2020s might be here



## Mrblack (Jul 9, 2017)

With Foldable Phones or should I say Smart Fliphones? It looks so familiar with 2000s Flip Phones it comes to my conclusion the Smartphone era is almost over just like how Flip Phones ended in the 2010s only to come back for 2010s Babies youth of the 2020s makes it shocking. Almost like a 2000s revival making it Flip Phones 2.0? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P86t1F-B5Hs

it looks like Apple is slowly heading to its demise as Samsung takes the throne for the new upcoming decade


----------



## Percy (Apr 9, 2019)

I don't think it would be so soon. But the concept is really interesting.


----------



## Willtip98 (Jul 11, 2019)

The sooner the '10s culture is gone, the better.


----------



## starwars (Sep 5, 2014)

am i the only one who prefers a reg flip phone then the foldable smart phone? I just hate the idea, so much that and it will break even easier. especially if a kid of a curious person gets a hold of it....


----------



## karlpalaka (Sep 11, 2019)

They should replace smartphones with a pocket-sized Alexa, so that way, people wont have to look at a screen outdoors, which will not hurt their eyes, and social media use and viral video use can be avoided outdoors, and this can avoid texting, but phone calls can be made, and you can ask alexa to send a voice message instead of texts.


----------

